# larson storm door stuck in locked position



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure which model door you have, but on some models I have worked on, if you move the handle to the released position and while jiggling the door hit the door frame at the tip with a rubber mallet. The rod may have become loose and will fall down if that is the case. From there you will need to disassemble it and repair the rod assemblies.


----------



## kchagen2096 (Jul 1, 2018)

tried the mallet but that didn't work. ended up taking out the screws of the door frame from the outside and then removing the upper lock section that doesn't work. will get it replaced.


----------

